# IMATS-International Makeup Trade show



## makeupNdesign (Jun 6, 2008)

*******


----------



## unbelizable (Jun 6, 2008)

Omg! I would LOVE to be going to this! I hope you have a really good time - which you WILL! Shame I can't afford to fly to LA!


----------



## jenjunsan (Jun 6, 2008)

*Drewls with jealousy*


----------



## bebs (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm thinking about going as I live in the area, however I really dont want to go alone.. so if we could form like a group or something of the sort I dont know..

but I know I want to go!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jun 6, 2008)

*******


----------



## amoona (Jun 6, 2008)

I was supposed to go but I have to have surgery that week so I wont be able to go. :-( By next year I'll be living in LA though so I can just go next year. Have fun and bring back all the details.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm going on Sunday.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jun 8, 2008)

*******


----------



## Anglc81 (Jun 9, 2008)

Im SOOOO excited!  A couple of friends and I are going for both days, this will be our first time.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have researched online the other makeup shows and it seems most of the vendors have killer deals. Have any of you attended previous years?  Details please I want to know what to expect.  Thanks.


----------



## bebs (Jun 9, 2008)

how much money should I bring.. will credit cards be taken, are there any discounts.. will things even be sold.. and do I need to buy my tickets before hand or can I do so at the door?


----------



## tchristi (Jun 9, 2008)

is it true that anyone can get a pro card without 
credentials, and the regular store requirements to get a pro card?


----------



## pixichik77 (Jun 9, 2008)

I know MUD will be offering special prices.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anglc81* 

 
_Im SOOOO excited! A couple of friends and I are going for both days, this will be our first time.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have researched online the other makeup shows and it seems most of the vendors have killer deals. Have any of you attended previous years? Details please I want to know what to expect. Thanks._

 
I sure will.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 

 
_how much money should I bring.. will credit cards be taken, are there any discounts.. will things even be sold.. and do I need to buy my tickets before hand or can I do so at the door?_

 
Credit cards and cash at most booths.  Lots of Vendors, MAC, Nixie, etc. By your ticket before, if you can, they price is double day of.


----------



## tchristi (Jun 11, 2008)

is anyone still planning on meeting up? which day? what time? where?


----------



## JenniferNicole (Jun 18, 2008)

Me= MakeupNdesign subscriber on Youtube! (JenMUA), I got tagged by you and tried for days to upload my video...doesn't work, I gave up!

But I'm also going to the show, and I'm utterly excited!  Hopefully I'll see you there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How exciting!!!


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Jun 19, 2008)

I went last year! it was amazingly fun. My mothers birthday is the day it starts so I cant go this year.


----------



## Celly (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 

 
_I'm thinking about going as I live in the area, however I really dont want to go alone.. so if we could form like a group or something of the sort I dont know..

but I know I want to go!_

 
Bummer I wish I would have joined a few days ago. Otherwise I would have gone with you. I went by myself and had a blast!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Sep 10, 2008)

*******


----------

